
Ethereum smart contracts in a nutshell for hackers – Life Lottery - renas
https://medium.com/@life.lottery/ethereum-smart-contracts-in-a-nutshell-for-hackers-64f357715791
======
re2005
Sounds interesting. Ethereum is going to fly!

